# Shopworks Alternative



## Adman21 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am a long time Shopworks user. I have had great success using the product over the yeasr but am beginning to feel as if a better solution might be available. I welcome any and insight as to what other options being used might be.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey - Do you have more information on what you're looking to help your shop? That'd help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Adman21 (Mar 31, 2014)

Printavo said:


> Hey - Do you have more information on what you're looking to help your shop? That'd help point you in the right direction.


Shopworks is an all-encompassing application covering crm functionality, accounting, shipping, receiving, production, etc. I would like a different solution that performed all of these functions but had a significantly enhanced user experience. This could be a cloud solution or could be server based. I thought about Quickbooks for the financial aspect and then one or possibly two other applications that would all integrate to form a solution covering all areas that shopworks does. That's the closest I can get to what I am hoping to put together.


----------



## Drum (Jul 29, 2015)

Adman21 said:


> Shopworks is an all-encompassing application covering crm functionality, accounting, shipping, receiving, production, etc. I would like a different solution that performed all of these functions but had a significantly enhanced user experience. This could be a cloud solution or could be server based. I thought about Quickbooks for the financial aspect and then one or possibly two other applications that would all integrate to form a solution covering all areas that shopworks does. That's the closest I can get to what I am hoping to put together.



By "user" I assume you mean your customer? If so, we are looking for something similar. Specifically we are looking for a solution(s) that is web based where customers can submit files and art, view a proof, calculate order price, view status of job in shop, get shipping / tracking info, view history (order, proof, etc) and place repeat orders, all integrating with accounting and shop management functions.
In other words, we are looking to ease our administrative burden and at the same time provide our customers a better experience.


I'm thinking there is nothing even close in the market.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know of an equal alternative but you are right, their UI is complete junk. Who needs 30 different search boxes? Why not just one search that allows you to filter your results. It's big and clunky, I hate it.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know of an equal alternative but you are right, their UI is complete junk. Who needs 30 different search boxes? Why not just one search that allows you to filter your results. It's big and clunky, I hate it.


----------

